# win xp - Explorer Thumbs löschen



## ziriander (15. April 2003)

Hallo Leute,

Der winXP Explorer müllt mir meinen Rechner mit seinen Miniaturpic´s voll. wo kann man die wieder löschen und den Rechner so einstellen, das er Standartmäßig nur symbole anzeigt?


Danke für eure Hilfe
ziriander


----------



## SuZuMi (15. April 2003)

Hi ziriander

du meinst wenn du in ordner rein gehst wo nur pics drin sind, dass der da die vorschau von den bildern anzeigt ?! wenn dies der fall ist musst du rechts auf den ordner draufklicken - eigenschaften - anpassen - und unter "diesen ordnertyp als vorlage verwenden" stellst du "dokumente" ein, nun kommen die normalen symbole, du kannst also für jeden ordner einstellen, wie die dateien dargestellt werden sollen, aber das siehst du dann schon, ok ich hoffe dass ich dir helfen konnte,

cYa ::L4in::


----------



## dexterward (15. April 2003)

In einem Ordner auf Symbole stellen. Menüleiste - Extras - Ordneroptionen anklicken. Reiter Ansicht und zum Schluss Button "Für alle übernehmen" anklicken.

Gruss


----------



## ziriander (15. April 2003)

ok, soweit ist alles klar - merci. Aber der Explorer hat mir letztens ca. 4000 Miniaturen erzeugt ähm .... wo sind die den gespeichert? die kann man doch sicher wieder löschen?


----------



## Andreas Gaisbauer (15. April 2003)

Hallo,

im Explorer: [Extras] -> [Ordneroptionen...] -> [Ansicht] -> []Miniaturansichten nicht Zwischenspeichern (neunter Punkt)
damit unterbindest du schonmal zukünftige thumbs...

XP legt in jedem Ordner mit Thumbnails eine Datei "Thumbs.db" an (attribut: versteckt)  - in dieser werden die Thumbnails gespeichtert... Die könntest alle einzeln löschen, oder du suchst danach (mit der Windowssuche) und löscht dann alle auf einmal...

ciao


----------



## ziriander (16. April 2003)

Ich habe die Suche bemüht, aber keinerlei "Thumbs.db" gefunden. Kann es sein, das die Suche keine versteckten Dateien anzeigt? Wie macht man denn versteckte Dateien sichtbar?

ziriander


----------



## Andreas Gaisbauer (17. April 2003)

Hallo,

die Versteckten Dateien kann man so anzeigen lassen:

Im Windowsexplorer [Extras] -> [Ordneroptionen] -> [Ansicht] -> [Versteckte Dateien und Ordner] -> o alle dateinen und Ordner anzeigen

Bei der Suche kannst du auch follgendes angeben:

Suchen -> [=>Dateien und Ordner] -> [weitere Optionen] -> [] versteckte Elementze durchsuchen




ciao


----------



## ziriander (17. April 2003)

Also es sind keine "Thumbs.db" zu finden. Kann es sein, dass die anders heißen?


----------



## Andreas Gaisbauer (17. April 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von ziriander _
> *Also es sind keine "Thumbs.db" zu finden. Kann es sein, dass die anders heißen? *



Imo - nein, die sollte schon so heißen... Wenn du keine findest, werden keine drauf sein und dann werden die Thumbs auch nicht gespeichert sein. Wenn in einem Ordner zu viele Pix sind, wird angeblich keine db erstellt - frag mich bitte nicht wo die Grenze liegt, diese info habe ich auch nur von Google, also ohne Gewähr...


ciao


----------



## ziriander (17. April 2003)

Also gut, lassen wirs dabei. Auf jeden Fall finde ich mich jetzt schon etwas besser in XP zurecht.  Merci

Eine Sache habe ich aber noch. Wenn ich ein Icon im Explorer Anklicke startec mein CD ROM Laufwerk und sucht nach einer CD ROM. Kann man das irgendwie abschalten?


----------

